# Ontario considers Double Crested Commorant Season



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

I do not follow gun law changes much. Can you list all those changes that liberals did to prevent you from buying a shotgun, pistol, rifle? I think NRA is just interested to sell more guns any gun to anyone and use 2nd amendment to scare people. there is no reason for general public to own military style weapon specially criminals and crazy people. Canada for example has he most restrict gun regulation but you can still purchase guns for hunting. Just saw this on MS classified so you call this forum anti 2nd amendment?


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

DecoySlayer said:


> The "Witch" cannot be trusted as far a you can throw her.


no need to throw her....the stake is enough


----------



## TheHighLIfe (Sep 5, 2017)

samie

that is why friends are always surprised that i am not an NRA member, being such an avid hunter. their stance often embarrasses us, and gives ammo (pun intended) to the antis.

you do not need a machine gun to hunt (illegal anyways), nor defend yourself in your home (#4 buck in a 12 gauge will trigger a 'lift off'). not a big fan of pistols, either, but i guess it is hard to conceal a shotgun in a purse to defend yourself (but not sure what the ****s and giggles are to shoot a deer with a pistol - or just wound it like i have heard too many times)

the only time i sensed a potential need for a machine gun is when hillary seemed (reported by liberal press) to be headed for the white house - but what would one guy with a machine gun do against tanks and tropps with infrared sights coming to take away your possessions and guns? haha

but i guess NRA is the group with the best chance of protecting the 2nd amendment for us, so they get my thanks


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

ice ghost said:


> Seasons been open on them all year where I live.


but to target them is another question


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

TheHighLIfe said:


> samie
> 
> 
> the only time i sensed a potential need for a machine gun is when hillary seemed (reported by liberal press) to be headed for the white house - but what would one guy with a machine gun do against tanks and tropps with infrared sights coming to take away your possessions and guns? haha
> ...


I agree well said


----------



## TheHighLIfe (Sep 5, 2017)

on a call said:


> but to target them is another question


i would love to target them and have a yellow flag thrown! haha

they were not around here until the 80s. first time i saw them was at fish point, was ready to unload on the flock of 'geese' until i saw some start to glide, yelled to the guys to hold up, and said WTH are those?

at that time, we were catching perch in that area, easy 50/ea limits, up to 17" - yes 17"
not anymore after those damned things arrived, not native

am hoping the damned pelicans are not next to come and feed on our fish. thought they were limited to PM, but saw one in traverse city on opening weekend


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

fsamie1 said:


> I do not follow gun law changes much. Can you list all those changes that liberals did to prevent you from buying a shotgun, pistol, rifle? I think NRA is just interested to sell more guns any gun to anyone and use 2nd amendment to scare people. there is no reason for general public to own military style weapon specially criminals and crazy people. Canada for example has he most restrict gun regulation but you can still purchase guns for hunting. Just saw this on MS classified so you call this forum anti 2nd amendment?
> View attachment 345445


EVERY modern firearm is a "military style" weapon. The "Witch" is on record saying that she wants to ban "AR style" firearms. My .450 is a Bushmaster and I will hunt with it, even if she accomplishes that goal.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

One of the primary reasons for the 2nd Amendment is to make sure that we can stop our government from getting out of control, which it will if it is allowed to do so. Beware of a government what wants to disarm it's population. They are well on the way to tyranny.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

The 2nd Amendment has NOTHING to do with hunting either.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

TheHighLIfe said:


> i would love to target them and have a yellow flag thrown! haha
> 
> they were not around here until the 80s. first time i saw them was at fish point, was ready to unload on the flock of 'geese' until i saw some start to glide, yelled to the guys to hold up, and said WTH are those?
> 
> ...


You nailed me in the same thought and experience....however I was on lake erie...we managed to keep our perch and eyes...but I wonder what it would have been like without those perch eating machines !!!

I was walleye fishing when I saw a flock and thought....???? I was 17 and it was " 1977 ". After that...when out waterfowling...I wanted to just practice on them on those bluebird day...no one would join the fun . 

They multiply fast too...too fast in two years about 1980 I saw 1000's in flocks eating shinners, perch, whatever ?

As mentioned....killem..killem all

I wonder....are they as good to eat as mergansers ????


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

DecoySlayer said:


> The 2nd Amendment has NOTHING to do with hunting either.


Correct....just biology and populations...but then...what about sandhills ?????


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

There’s a lot of things that we don’t “need” but want and enjoy...legally.
The number of tvs per household have increased, why do people need so many?
Check out how many kids are killed by them falling.
_*2014-2016, 15,800 people under the age of 18 were injured and that from 2000-2016, 431 people killed*
Not as sexy as guns and sure don’t get the votes_


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

on a call said:


> Correct....just biology and populations...but then...what about sandhills ?????


I would LOVE a sandhill season! No chance of getting that here as long as we allow public votes.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

on a call said:


> I wonder....are they as good to eat as mergansers ????


Cormorants are WAY better eating than mergansers. Since sandhills are called "ribeye of the sky", cormorants have to be the NY strip. You may want to consider buying a 2nd freezer...


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Quack Addict said:


> Cormorants are WAY better eating than mergansers. Since sandhills are called "ribeye of the sky", cormorants have to be the NY strip. You may want to consider buying a 2nd freezer...


You buy one first and let me know how that works out for you.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

DecoySlayer said:


> You buy one first and let me know how that works out for you.


Shhhh. Nobody is gonna want to chase cornorants if they know they taste like fish liver.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Quack Addict said:


> Shhhh. Nobody is gonna want to chase cornorants if they know they taste like fish liver.



Pate


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

DecoySlayer said:


> I would LOVE a sandhill season! No chance of getting that here as long as we allow public votes.


I was in Ak moose hunting a few years ago...self guided trip. While glassing an area on a hill side....200 - 500 bird sized flocks flew over head. High...really high. They would break formation and circle and circle gather and head east again. I must have seen at least a 200 flocks like this all doing the same thing...weird.

I had to use my binoculars to determine what they were....a strange clacking sound too.

BTW...you could always go to SC for a hunt.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Did you ID them?


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

DecoySlayer said:


> EVERY modern firearm is a "military style" weapon. The "Witch" is on record saying that she wants to ban "AR style" firearms. My .450 is a Bushmaster and I will hunt with it, even if she accomplishes that goal.


I thought they were only talking about AR-15 that military uses.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

fsamie1 said:


> I thought they were only talking about AR-15 that military uses.


Well sir, despite what you hear on the "news" the military does not use an AR-15. They never have. Liars lie. (not calling you a liar, I am calling the "news" or those like the "Witch" a liar".

Be VERY careful when they use the word "style" rather than a specific name. ALL bolt actions are military "style" as are many calibers, like the .308, 30.06, etc etc.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

DecoySlayer said:


> One of the primary reasons for the 2nd Amendment is to make sure that we can stop our government from getting out of control, which it will if it is allowed to do so. Beware of a government what wants to disarm it's population. They are well on the way to tyranny.


Good luck fighting against tanks , bomb, fighter jets with your gun. You are correct about original founder's intention more than 200 years ago. But, in that time, government and people owned the same type of arm. Maybe we should ask our politicians to modify 2nd amendment so we can all own tanks, bombs, and other arms.  Look at dictators around the world that cannot be overthrown by people while people are supplied massive amount arm from superpowers. Have an open mind please.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

fsamie1 said:


> Good luck fighting against tanks , bomb, fighter jets with your gun. You are correct about original founder's intention more than 200 years ago. But, in that time, government and people owned the same type of arm. Maybe we should ask our politicians to modify 2nd amendment so we can all own tanks, bombs, and other arms.  Look at dictators around the world that cannot be overthrown by people while people are supplied massive amount arm from superpowers. Have an open mind please.


So we should just give up and give in? That is how cowards react to a "tough fight". And don't think that for one minute that the military will fight, 100%, on the side of the government if it ever comes to it. I would be surprised if 50% would.


----------



## GADWALL21 (Feb 23, 2008)

DecoySlayer said:


> Well sir, despite what you hear on the "news" the military does not use an AR-15. They never have. Liars lie. (not calling you a liar, I am calling the "news" or those like the "Witch" a liar".
> 
> Be VERY careful when they use the word "style" rather than a specific name. ALL bolt actions are military "style" as are many calibers, like the .308, 30.06, etc etc.


This would be known as “selective reporting”. Not truly giving all the facts, just spoon feeding you the portions that align with their liberal tree hugging beliefs!!


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

TheHighLIfe said:


> am hoping the damned pelicans are not next to come and feed on our fish. thought they were limited to PM, but saw one in traverse city on opening weekend


What ???? You saw one in Traverse city ??? what the H*** But then Wisconsin is not too far either I have seen loads of them there.

And 17 inchers ?? I have seen them 16 never 17


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

TheHighLIfe said:


>


Anyone ever tell you that you look like Si ?


----------



## babs2699 (Nov 10, 2011)

DecoySlayer said:


> EVERY modern firearm is a "military style" weapon. The "Witch" is on record saying that she wants to ban "AR style" firearms. My .450 is a Bushmaster and I will hunt with it, even if she accomplishes that goal.


love my 450 Bushmaster !


----------



## TheHighLIfe (Sep 5, 2017)

Divers Down said:


> There’s a lot of things that we don’t “need” but want and enjoy...legally.
> The number of tvs per household have increased, why do people need so many?
> Check out how many kids are killed by them falling.
> _*2014-2016, 15,800 people under the age of 18 were injured and that from 2000-2016, 431 people killed*
> Not as sexy as guns and sure don’t get the votes_



divers

well said

i have 7 tv's here
2 person house

anyone want to buy a tv? haha


----------



## TheHighLIfe (Sep 5, 2017)

Quack Addict said:


> Cormorants are WAY better eating than mergansers. Since sandhills are called "ribeye of the sky", cormorants have to be the NY strip. You may want to consider buying a 2nd freezer...



no room in my freezer - ran into a flock of bald eagles - haha


----------



## TheHighLIfe (Sep 5, 2017)

on a call said:


> What ???? You saw one in Traverse city ??? what the H*** But then Wisconsin is not too far either I have seen loads of them there.
> 
> And 17 inchers ?? I have seen them 16 never 17


yes, a pelican in traverse city/frankfort area
three of us could not believe our eyes
we had only seen them on the banana dike outside PM
how disappointing

yes, i have those old pics of the perch out of grindstone with a ruler by their side. we used ultralight 5' eagle claws, and they would take the rod tip all the way under the boat, almost to the reel. i was going to say 18", as that is what i really recall, but will have to find the pics first. i will post when i find them after hunting season is over. those were the days, my friend....


----------



## TheHighLIfe (Sep 5, 2017)

on a call said:


> Anyone ever tell you that you look like Si ?



i hate to ask who Si is - haha


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Just remember, they were extinct in Michigan through the 70’s due to DDT causing the eggshells to fail on the nest.
They belong here. I know there are a lot on LSC, and I didn’t notice poor fishing this past year. Maybe controlled kills where the population is excessive, but to throw it wide open seems excessive. I’m sure they eat Gobies and Ruffe too.
I’m sure they’d learn quick how to avoid getting shot. They seem fairly smart in how they hunt.
An SI is Silas Robertson, the Duck Commander’s brother.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

TheHighLIfe said:


> i hate to ask who Si is - haha


No worries....ever watch Duck Dynasty


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

TheHighLIfe said:


> yes, a pelican in traverse city/frankfort area
> three of us could not believe our eyes
> we had only seen them on the banana dike outside PM
> how disappointing
> ...


Yes please do and catch my attention as I would like to see and copy any photos you might have...wow is all I can say. I used to catch 14 inch perch out of lake Erie back in the late 70's early 80's but nothing any larger


----------



## Fowl Play (Nov 30, 2014)

I was fortunate to participate in one of those population controlled kills / harassment to get the birds off this lake. The permit was issued to a number of lodge owners by the Fed Dept of Argiculture. These birds target and eat large fish. One had a 21” northern in its throat. Another had a 17” walleye. Perch was another favorite target but that was the smallest fish I witnessed. This lake had over 4,000 birds coming in every day. During the spring and a few less on the summer. It had a big impact on this fishery. 

In Ontario, the QEW bridge in Hamilton, the dikes are white washed. The islands had trees, those are gone now. The bridge it self is covered in bird droppings. Anecdotal observation on my part, but Ontario appears to think this bird is a problem and they are looking to take care of it.


----------



## TheHighLIfe (Sep 5, 2017)

on a call said:


> No worries....ever watch Duck Dynasty


ty guys for telling me who Si is
nope, never watched it - i do not do tv to get brainwashed on the liberal agenda - that is like having a pod placed in your basement (for those of us who know what that means - haha)


----------



## TheHighLIfe (Sep 5, 2017)

Fowl Play said:


> I was fortunate to participate in one of those population controlled kills / harassment to get the birds off this lake. The permit was issued to a number of lodge owners by the Fed Dept of Argiculture. These birds target and eat large fish. One had a 21” northern in its throat. Another had a 17” walleye. Perch was another favorite target but that was the smallest fish I witnessed. This lake had over 4,000 birds coming in every day. During the spring and a few less on the summer. It had a big impact on this fishery.
> 
> In Ontario, the QEW bridge in Hamilton, the dikes are white washed. The islands had trees, those are gone now. The bridge it self is covered in bird droppings. Anecdotal observation on my part, but Ontario appears to think this bird is a problem and they are looking to take care of it.



i will buy a lisence and go thru customs just to put them where they belong - in the trash


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

TheHighLIfe said:


> ty guys for telling me who Si is
> nope, never watched it - i do not do tv to get brainwashed on the liberal agenda - that is like having a pod placed in your basement (for those of us who know what that means - haha)


I too am with you...no TV at all...none, notta, nothin at all. We do watch movies at our picking. Brainwashed is correct and Si would tell you same  he and his family are far from the Liberal mainstay...and so they were branished from TV...amazing that what you said fit in line with what happens. 

If you happen to rent movies or series...you might look into them !! You will enjoy and agree with them !!!! Duck Hunters at their best.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

TheHighLIfe said:


> no room in my freezer - ran into a flock of bald eagles - haha


Eagle tastes a lot like Cormorants or was it Heron ?


----------



## idylmoments (Apr 28, 2002)

Since Aug there has been a flock on every buoy as you head out the shipping channel on Lk Huron. Unfortunately thats all US waters if Ontario does pass a season. Resident population on Black River too. Kinda eerie there are 3 desd birds hanging in trees where they roost. They must have gotten fishing line either from eating fish or wrapped on a foot then got tangled in a tree. I say shoot them all. Pretty well documented the damage they cause.


----------



## tdduckman (Jan 17, 2001)

fsamie1 said:


> Good luck fighting against tanks , bomb, fighter jets with your gun. You are correct about original founder's intention more than 200 years ago. But, in that time, government and people owned the same type of arm. Maybe we should ask our politicians to modify 2nd amendment so we can all own tanks, bombs, and other arms.  Look at dictators around the world that cannot be overthrown by people while people are supplied massive amount arm from superpowers. Have an open mind please.


someone should tell the Afgans that


----------



## TheHighLIfe (Sep 5, 2017)

on a call said:


> I too am with you...no TV at all...none, notta, nothin at all. We do watch movies at our picking. Brainwashed is correct and Si would tell you same  he and his family are far from the Liberal mainstay...and so they were branished from TV...amazing that what you said fit in line with what happens.
> 
> If you happen to rent movies or series...you might look into them !! You will enjoy and agree with them !!!! Duck Hunters at their best.


Call

I have been told i would like the show, maybe netflix in January


----------



## TheHighLIfe (Sep 5, 2017)

on a call said:


> Eagle tastes a lot like Cormorants or was it Heron ?


Bald eagles are like geese, but more tender - haha. Tried heron, similar to frog legs


----------



## TheHighLIfe (Sep 5, 2017)

Jerry Lamb said:


> Just remember, they were extinct in Michigan through the 70’s due to DDT causing the eggshells to fail on the nest.
> They belong here. I know there are a lot on LSC, and I didn’t notice poor fishing this past year. Maybe controlled kills where the population is excessive, but to throw it wide open seems excessive. I’m sure they eat Gobies and Ruffe too.
> I’m sure they’d learn quick how to avoid getting shot. They seem fairly smart in how they hunt.
> An SI is Silas Robertson, the Duck Commander’s brother.



Jerry

Ty4 the tip. Just ordered 2 cs ddt from Amazon. Free shipping. Will arrive bt dec 5 - haha


----------



## TheHighLIfe (Sep 5, 2017)

Jerry Lamb said:


> Just remember, they were extinct in Michigan through the 70’s due to DDT causing the eggshells to fail on the nest.
> They belong here. I know there are a lot on LSC, and I didn’t notice poor fishing this past year. Maybe controlled kills where the population is excessive, but to throw it wide open seems excessive. I’m sure they eat Gobies and Ruffe too.
> I’m sure they’d learn quick how to avoid getting shot. They seem fairly smart in how they hunt.
> An SI is Silas Robertson, the Duck Commander’s brother.


Jerry

For 10-12 years we had a smallmouth honey hole where birds roost. Seagulls were there. Limits every day, regardless of month, temp, wind speed, wind direction. Only unknown was how long would it take. Sometimes at the roost we would have triple headers. Friggin cormorants took over the roost 3 years ago. Ugly, filthy, vicious looking, like vultures. Not one limit in that spot since commorants took over, so i really really have to disagree with you based on my experience


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

They were put on this earth for a reason. A free for all doesn't sound like smart wildlife management. Easy fishing limits doesn't sound like a great reason to wipe out a population of animals. Not saying I think they are great; I'm just saying that we can't pretend to know why animals were put here, what role they play etc. Classic man over nature debate.
That being said, like the Mutie kill a few years ago, if local populations are excessive, then by all means a controlled cull I would have no issues with. The free for all is what I am against.

And in reference to your Pelican comment: I saw 4 White Pelicans fly into Little a few years ago, and just last June 2 flew over while we were walleye fishing at the Cutoff.
Rare but not unheard of.


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

Man, if this happens I am hunting Canada for sure. The number of these perch eating **** birds is just nuts. I see them here, all over. Down on Erie near Toledo, all over. On Erie over near Cleveland? All over the place. I was eating dinner outside near the lake this fall in CLE and couldnt even keep count of how many flew over. Over a thousand in about an hour. Not only do they smash fish all day, don't they screw with other waterfowl eggs? I swore there was a thread on here this summer about one trying to break canvasback eggs. 

Maybe Far Beyond Driven and I can team up to make a Cormorant/Merganser guide service. LOL


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

waxico said:


> They were put on this earth for a reason. A free for all doesn't sound like smart wildlife management. Easy fishing limits doesn't sound like a great reason to wipe out a population of animals. Not saying I think they are great; I'm just saying that we can't pretend to know why animals were put here, what role they play etc. Classic man over nature debate.
> That being said, like the Mutie kill a few years ago, if local populations are excessive, then by all means a controlled cull I would have no issues with. The free for all is what I am against.
> 
> And in reference to your Pelican comment: I saw 4 White Pelicans fly into Little a few years ago, and just last June 2 flew over while we were walleye fishing at the Cutoff.
> Rare but not unheard of.



There are several breeding pairs in Michigan now. Numbers are increasing across North America, they are expanding their range to the east.


----------



## RussellIslander (Jan 25, 2018)

DecoySlayer said:


> There are several breeding pairs in Michigan now. Numbers are increasing across North America, they are expanding their range to the east.


Saw a white pelican flying down the the south channel of the SCR this year. Stayed about 10 feet above the water the entire time I could see him.


----------



## Fowl Play (Nov 30, 2014)

I had a white pelican try to take a trout off my line on the Yellowstone River. Talk about company fishing. Darn thing was ruthless.


----------



## Fowl Play (Nov 30, 2014)

Combat fishing. Stupid spell check.


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

ajkulish said:


> Man, if this happens I am hunting Canada for sure. The number of these perch eating **** birds is just nuts. I see them here, all over. Down on Erie near Toledo, all over. On Erie over near Cleveland? All over the place. I was eating dinner outside near the lake this fall in CLE and couldnt even keep count of how many flew over. Over a thousand in about an hour. Not only do they smash fish all day, don't they screw with other waterfowl eggs? I swore there was a thread on here this summer about one trying to break canvasback eggs.
> 
> Maybe Far Beyond Driven and I can team up to make a Cormorant/Merganser guide service. LOL


Your thinking of the coot video.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

TheHighLIfe said:


> Jerry
> 
> Ty4 the tip. Just ordered 2 cs ddt from Amazon. Free shipping. Will arrive bt dec 5 - haha


We can treat all the perch we release and open the flood gates to feed all those ugly long neck fish eating dumb birds


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

DecoySlayer said:


> There are several breeding pairs in Michigan now. Numbers are increasing across North America, they are expanding their range to the east.


I have a .243 it reaches out a long ways....if you know what I am saying  hmmm...okay okay...only joking only joking


----------



## TheHighLIfe (Sep 5, 2017)

waxico said:


> They were put on this earth for a reason. A free for all doesn't sound like smart wildlife management. Easy fishing limits doesn't sound like a great reason to wipe out a population of animals. Not saying I think they are great; I'm just saying that we can't pretend to know why animals were put here, what role they play etc. Classic man over nature debate.
> That being said, like the Mutie kill a few years ago, if local populations are excessive, then by all means a controlled cull I would have no issues with. The free for all is what I am against.
> 
> And in reference to your Pelican comment: I saw 4 White Pelicans fly into Little a few years ago, and just last June 2 flew over while we were walleye fishing at the Cutoff.
> Rare but not unheard of.



hillary was put on earth for a reason

someone please explain.......... haha


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

I used to hear a saying...."Nip it in the bud" "catch em young" "do not let them get a foot hold"


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

TheHighLIfe said:


> hillary was put on earth for a reason
> 
> someone please explain.......... haha


To pess people like us off....Skeeters, flies, and Grinners too.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Fowl Play said:


> I had a white pelican try to take a trout off my line on the Yellowstone River. Talk about company fishing. Darn thing was ruthless.


My uncle caught a seagull once said it fought like hell. Got it reeled in

Took it home painted a Michigan helmet and jersey on it and released it. I pee myself Everytime I hear the story, he's a huge um fan 
Other uncle was their tells same story, they were nuts


----------



## Fowl Play (Nov 30, 2014)

Lol, I just spit my tea out laughing after reading this.


----------



## TheHighLIfe (Sep 5, 2017)

DEDGOOSE said:


> My uncle caught a seagull once said it fought like hell. Got it reeled in
> 
> Took it home painted a Michigan helmet and jersey on it and released it. I pee myself Everytime I hear the story, he's a huge um fan
> Other uncle was their tells same story, they were nuts



ded

one nailed my shiny cleo at the peak of my cast off a lk mich pier

agree it fought like hell, like a steelhead jumping out of the water

wish i would have thought of painting it um

your uncles sound like guys i would love to fish with!


----------

